# Year would not be complete without a BLUE MARLIN!! Lil Kahuna SCORES



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Well the crew of Lil Kahuna tried like hell to catch some yellowfin but only a few blackfin to show for our efforts. We started fishing Horn around 9AM and didn't leave until 10:45 PM with the exception of one small diversion. Just before sunset I was feeding outa pogy chunk and then all of a suddenthe chunk stops sinking and I"m like great finally got a fish. I reel tight and fish on. Fish immediately starts running away from the rig. Hmm kinda odd for a tuna but let's see. A few minutes later a rat blue comes out of the water. This guy put on quite a show and gave Craig a hard time. First and only Blue for Lil Kahuna in 08. After that get a call from Shady Lady and they've found a small pod of killer whales some 6-7 miles from Horn. We choose to leave fishing for a while and attempt to get a glispe of the whales. Well the sun wasn't kind and dipped below the horizon before we could located the pod. Went back to Horn and nothing more but blackfin. I've got a short video that I'll post the link as soon as Youtube has processed the video...

Video Link: 




Happy New Year.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

I would run that far any day for even a chance at a blue. But you and your crew released one. Good job I know it made your trip. Congrates, are in order. Gene


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome!!! That's a great way to end a fishing season. Congratulation!!:clap:clap What were the sea conditions like? The reports sounded like it was a little sloppy out there.

Jeff


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report and way to sneak in a blue before years end! Look forward to your next adventure on Lil Kahuna.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

LOVED the video!!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Jeff, I was thinking you might be out there, running out 2-3 swell N wind following sea, seas layed down to nothing for the rest of the day and most of the night. South wind picked up 10-15 around 9 causing white caps but that was it. Three or four La. charters were rig hopping at Horn so it seems the YF were very elusive. Nakika was supposedly on-fire last week, but we saw Skirt Chaser come from there to mess around Horn from sunset to around 9pm then they went back south, I think they saw the orcas. Shady Lady fished Nakika last night, hope they tore em up. The Blue Keith caught was peculiar, never ran more than 50 yds from the boat and kept coming up boatside green (I think he was mad he ate a chunk) and when I kept letting go of the main (no leader) he would run out about thirty yards and start jumping. I billed him three times attempting to clear the hookbefore we decided to cut the line. Dang that fish saved the trip in a major way! Congrats Keith job well done:letsparty


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats fellers!! Craig, heard about the leadering.... LOL Hang on!! Nice to see ya'll got a sniff of blue poon afore 08' was out....


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice freaking job...AGAIN! Way to go.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats freakin awsome guys... Congrats!


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Congrats on the Blue but was sure looking forward to some Yellow Fin tonight to close out my 08 . Guess I have to settle for a steak.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Great job guys!!! A Blue in December is a feat in itself. Looked like he was gut hooked the way he spit up blood at the boat the first time you billed him, that may explain why he fought like that. Those "rats" usually put on one hell of a show. Congrats again fellas.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice way to finish off the year Keith. :clap


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

congrats Keith and Crew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Way to freaking go!

wes


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hellz Yeah!!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Here's a photo from the blue's first pass boatside....


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrads to Keith, Craig and crew, great way to end 2008 fishing and y'all are doing a excellant job of filming and pictures, keep it up.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice job fellers... fun video too!!!

Jim


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

I was fishing on Skirt Chaser. We had similar luck....as many blackfin as we wanted but we finally foul hooked a 60-80 pound YFT with a diamond jig at Na Kikka and after an hour our gaff man tried gaffing the fish but almost got the gaff ripped out of his hands as the fish went screaming off and the hooks pulled about 45 minutes after that. We pushed on south about 10 miles to Blind Faith and that move proved to be just that with no signs of YFT. We didnt see the Orcas though. Wish we had.....we were definately on the look out for them. Congratulations on the blue!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Chris I tried to hail ya all when we passed you going south and you were heading to Horn around dark,Shady Lady said the Orca's were between them and you...oh well. What were you guy's trolling around the rig in the pm?


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Both VHFs on the boat were acting screwy so thats probably why you couldnt reach us.....I meant to try to call ya'll too but got busy trying to get some fish in the boat. We were slow trolling some skirted ballyhoo around the rig that evening but could only get blackfins to do anything. I wish we would have known about the orcas....that would have been cool to see. I remember wondering why ya'll blasted past us headed south then came right back haha....makes sense now. Thanks for trying to tell us about the orcas though.


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Blue Marlins, Killer Whales, makos in the bayous. A week in the mountains of Utahand all hell breaks loose on the coast. Nice work on the blue, that is a trip maker and a great way to end a year.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats. Isn't it late in the year, or would that be considered normal?


----------



## subdude1 (Nov 25, 2007)

Great job Lil Kahuna! We were the 27 Contender sitting next to Horn Mountain chunking when you all pulled up that morning. We didn't catch much but some rainbow runners and blackfin. We did catch a nice 40lb Bull Dolphin on a stand off buoy on the ride back to Biloxi and some stud Donkeys on some hard bottom. My brother and friends caught some really nice Yellowfin there a week and a half earlier. Glad to see you all stuck it out and something to talk about. Everyone I talked to that day said it was stale. 

Capt. Matt Smith

Team Subdude


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Pretty work fellas! We fished Ram Powell, Marlin, Beer Can, and Petronius(on Reel McCoy) Nothing but blackfin at R.P., trolled rest of day, caught a barracuda and missed a couple weehoos at Petronius. We thought we might have seen killer whales off in distance, but never got close. Still looking for that December billfish! Awesome job! CONGRATS!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

TCAT was informed bythe PBGFC statistician (Steve Kaiser) that this blue was the latest ever recorded by a club member, and may havequalified Keith for second place in Catch and Release in Club standings for 2008, that to go with third placetuna:bowdownall caught in Nov/Dec seems to justify never putting up your offshore gear just b/c its winter...looking for another weather window....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome!; Late december Blue marlin. Keith I started your rod yesterday and hopefully I'll be done with it by tomorrow. Craig didn't I show you how to put a sleeper hold on a billfish last time you were in? Just kidding, I'm allergic to marlin.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tunapopper (1/7/2009)* Craig didn't I show you how to put a sleeper hold on a billfish last time you were in?


YES!! that's how a man does it!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (1/7/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *tunapopper (1/7/2009)* Craig didn't I show you how to put a sleeper hold on a billfish last time you were in?
> ...


Damn Woody I couldn't get my finger in the fishesrectum to properly subdue it like you taught everyone, I think I left your can of EZ Glide in your shooting house!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Xiphius (1/7/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *The Blue Hoo (1/7/2009)*
> ...




hahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahaha that's funny right there. KY makes a little pocket-sized bottle.


----------

